# More Ford 8n Troubles



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

So are you on a FORD 8n with a front mounted distributor and replaced the harness since the last one burnt up, and bought a new coil pack I have 12 volt conversion by the way. Now my battery was bought last year and I charged it. But I can’t get to fire up it spins over and it’s got spark it just doesn’t want to crank up what should I do?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd check the fuel tank!


----------



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

Like to see if it’s empty, because I put in gas before the electrical harness touched the manifold...and that was in March


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you replaced the high tension leads with the coil pack, I would check the high tension leads for correct timing connections to the spark plugs, firing order is 1-2-4-3


----------



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

I corrected the firing order two days ago, im gonna get me a volt meter and see what’s going on


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

when you say it has spark, where is the spark?.
The tractor was running when the harness got burnt?.


----------



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

Spark plugs.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> The tractor was running when the harness got burnt?.


When you replaced the coil pack did you remove the distributor, if so, the timing could be out 180°, have you checked the #1 cylinder timing with the timing mark on the flywheel?.


----------



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

Yes, I did I change the Timing to on 180° after pulling out the coil pack and a distributor


----------



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

yes I did, when I put the coil pack on I rotated it 180 degrees on the distributor and the fly wheel


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

But have you checked the static timing with #1piston on TDC in relation to the flywheel timing mark and the location of the distributor rotor to #1 position in the distributor?.


----------



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

not yet.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What colour is the spark? Did you use newer carbon core plug wires or the older copper core wires?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

WAS THE TRACTOR RUNNING WHEN THE HARNESS GOT BURNT??????.


----------



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

yes it’s was


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The ball is in your court, you have the simplest ignition system ever, and as long as there is voltage to the coil and the coil is ok, the condenser is ok and the points are set correctly and the distributor cap and center rotor connection is ok, then you will have spark at the plugs as long as the HT leads are in good condition, for the engine to start you must have the distributor timed correctly, you must have compression and the carby is good, then the engine will run.

The engine was running at the time of the burnt harness, so what did you do different to cause the engine not to start again???.


----------



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

While it was smoking all I did was pull off the battery cables and got the hell out of there


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure what a coil pack is? The front mount distributor model is timed on the bench. The distributor only goes in one way. The coil sits on top. 
If you need help then you must answer the questions that are asked of you. Otherwise let us know if you ever get it started.


----------



## hot Dawg (Apr 23, 2021)

ok, so I bought test light and connected it to the ground, but can’t seem to get it to light up part of the amp to the key, here’s the part








And here’s were it goes


----------

